# Spintech Exhaust?



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys. People who got spintech exhaust from Marylandspeed,how long did you have to wait? Because i feel like its taking forever. its also 304 stainless steel.


----------



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

I ordered the same system and it took exactly one month from when I ordered it from Maryland Speed till when it arrived at my home.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

I just ordered the non stainless steel Spintech, Pace Setter headers, SLP Predator, LPE CAI, and some other stuff from them yesterday. ~GULP~ hope they are legit and not going out of business?!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sticks_n_Stones said:


> I just ordered the non stainless steel Spintech, Pace Setter headers, SLP Predator, LPE CAI, and some other stuff from them yesterday. ~GULP~ hope they are legit and not going out of business?!


Christmas came early for one.


----------



## ethanroberts29 (Apr 25, 2009)

the only mod i've done is the spintech catback exhaust with the x-pipe and i just got the car dynoed today. 371.1hp and 372.1 ft lbs. tq and the sound is awesome


----------

